# Superworm problem



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi

I've never had problem with mealworms and crickets but I don't know why my superworms won't breed at all. I have more than 20 beetles and they are separated from worms and pupae but nothing would happen. What is the problem? What it might be? I have taken them in a new place every 4 weeks to avoid eating eggs but it won't work. How many months should it take?

Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

The eggs take around a week to hatch. So moving the beetles every month will not stop the eggs/larvae from being eaten. 

I don't know why your having problems, because I have very little idea of how you keep them.


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Dragon Farm said:


> The eggs take around a week to hatch. So moving the beetles every month will not stop the eggs/larvae from being eaten.
> 
> I don't know why your having problems, because I have very little idea of how you keep them.


Please tell me what you should know? I feed them soy bean, cucumber, potato, etc. The substrate is bran with 3 inch depth 

If you should know anymore about it, please let me know


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

see here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/361484-breeding-morio-worms.html

I think almost certainly the substrate/environment is too dry. Is the tub/box covered. Dry atmosphere = no eggs hatching. 

If it were damp enough its likely the bran would be starting to go mouldy.

It sounds like you are keeping them in the conditions that would suit tenebrio not morios.


----------

